# Sunset - Surfside Beach Access 5



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Took this pic yesterday evening as the sun went down. Man there must be something about water and sand that makes the sun so much more vibrant and beautiful. This pic doesnt do justice to what was actually seen.

Zac


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

There ya go with that camera vs fishing pole thing again!  And we see which one you picked up this time. LOL

Very nice pic. We were at the BBQ stand at Rollover (Tugboat Tom's) and saw the same thing. I didn't have time to grab the camera this time 'cause my hands were full of sammich! 

How'd y'all do?
Mike


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

That's a beaut........bet it won the most mosquitos in a picture contest

hey you guys been checkin out the moon last couple o days......last night tonight for the blood red moonrisin........hope one of ya gets a shot o that.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's sweet, Zac ... love the bands of color across the sun.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice layered composition.. sand, grass, clouds, and sun.. beautiful


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

The grass is a bit out of focus because I was zoomed all the way out and the wind was blowing pretty good. I was torn between a landscape shot and Sport shot due to all the movement. I went with the landscape and it turned out ok except for the focus issues. Im having a lot of fun with this little point and shoot camera.

Zac


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

2 Cool!!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

here is something to think about next time you shoot into the sun (e.g. sun rise/sets)Most cameras allow you to choose your metering (even the el-cheapo digitals)

Your shot was more than likely set on multi-meter (possibly center weighted) .. meaning, take everything in the frame, and try to expose everything as best as possible.. well there is also a "spot" meter.. meaning, expose the photo according to whatever is in the middle (mine has a crosshair in the middle, showing what will be metered)

so here is the trick, next time you are pointing at the sun.. put the cam in spot meter mode.. point the camera at the colored clouds or sky, maybe even the sun if it is not too bright.. (something with color), and half press the shutter button.. while holding/maintaining the half press, them move (even zoom in/out if need to) the camera to re-frame/include what you actually want to photograph... This can be done while in auto mode too

you can capture sweet silhouette shots this way.. 
My avatar was shot by me metering the sky..










This shot was captured by metering the sky.. notice how it is a nice bold yellow sky, and not washed out.. that is because the meter didnt have to compensate for the foreground.. and instead, the sky was truely captured for all that it was.. the silhouette effect is a result cause the deer/foreground was not included in the metering.. silhouettes are a nice side effect of this tactic... If you want the nice sky meter AND nice foreground meter... well that takes a couple of advanced photo tricks!

and the below photo is a nice little artistic sun flare added via photoshop









not at all trying to take anything away from the photo.. it is an awesome photo as is... but that pink ribbon of sky at the top would have been calling my name for a little more saturation.. I'd of dropped a few additional frames witha spot meter on the sky, just to see what happened..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*surfside sunset*

I took a similar shot last year. Too bad you can't get away from those power lines


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

Here Ya Go FishPhoto! No Charge.....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks Cutter*

I cropped the power lines out of mine. They were in the way. Ill try that next time Cutter.

Zac


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks stelvis!!! I swear I am too lazy these days. Now I just need to find someone who is willing to help me buy a new camera..............


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

nice photo editing job.


----------

